# One germinated four are still pending? What to do?



## Griffon (May 3, 2009)

I am in the middle of the paper towel process... One seed has it's white root tip just poking out a bit. The others are still a no show. Should I put the one in soil right away, or can I wait another 24 hours and just let the root tip come out further while I wait for the others?


----------



## Geter-D1 (May 3, 2009)

yes you can let it go another day will not hurt her at all.  gd lk on your girls


----------



## ms4ms (May 3, 2009)

Geter is 100% correct as you can let them catch  up so you can plant all at once. I don't know your experience so I will say that you have to just keep the papertowel just damp. You do not need to soak it.Good luck


----------



## Griffon (May 3, 2009)

How long can I keep that one waiting for? Is there too long of a time in the paper towel?


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 3, 2009)

If after 32 years your still wetting the paper, I would call it a day 

Hello Griff 

I wait until the tap root (the root tip) is 5mm long, then I take that seed and put it in my soil 5mm under the soil with the root pointing down.

5mm is used because it is not a heavy layer on top of the seed so it can push its way up with ease.

I plant when the seed is ready, not when the last of the group says it is ready.

All the plants will grow at different speeds anyway, so personally I see no point in waiting.

In all seriousness, some seeds can take over 10 days to open, but as yours are a group from the same location then your other seeds will follow suit very shortly 

The most difficult thing for a new grower to learn is patience, a tough thing to combat, but you have to do it :aok:

This is how I do it, others will do it differently.

eace:


----------



## Griffon (May 3, 2009)

5mm?? That is essentially it just breaking out of the shell right? I looked at a ruler and that is half of a cm! That's really short.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 3, 2009)

Sure is.

eace:


----------



## Griffon (May 3, 2009)

I accidentally dropped one on the carpet. It hasn't sprouted yet. Do I have to worry about any type of fungus attack now?


----------

